# Can Anyone Help Me With The History And Value Of My Schwinn Cadillac Bike?



## mikekennedy (Mar 13, 2016)

I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the s


 

 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 13, 2016)

cool bike! looks to be a '38 c model schwinn,last year for this bike,first year for the springer,too. might have built these in '39,too. cool 2 tone brown. 1500-2000?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> cool bike! looks to be a '38 c model schwinn,last year for this bike,first year for the springer,too. might have built these in '39,too. cool 2 tone brown. 1500-2000?







They show up in 40 and 41 with drop stand ears. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 13, 2016)

Thibk that ones bone stock.  38 /39 paint patterns,long spring seats were gone by early /mid 39,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd be interested to see badge and serial #. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Thibk that ones bone stock.  38 /39 paint patterns,long spring seats were gone by early /mid 39,too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



No I know, just saying the 40 41 c mod had drop stand ears added. You said they stopped making them in 38 39... and I was just adding info. You are probably correct on the year of the brown one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll have to check the literature for 40/41. Been out of the loop for several years. You have my curiosity piqued! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 13, 2016)

Great looking bicycle.
What rear hub is on it?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice bike!
That black rubber clip that is below the tank is actually the fork bumper and should be on the down tube, to keep the fork from contacting the other painted parts.
Those are usually missing, so your lucky to still have it.
 Put it to good use, and it will save your paint.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> I'll have to check the literature for 40/41. Been out of the loop for several years. You have my curiosity piqued!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



You will have to dig deep. I've only seen it once in lit... I've seen 4 c mods with ears.. two had 40 cranks and 2 had 41 cranks... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 13, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You will have to dig deep. I've only seen it once in lit... I've seen 4 c mods with ears.. two had 40 cranks and 2 had 41 cranks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.





mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.





mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.





mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 13, 2016)

mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes...its probably a 38 or 39 c model made by schwinn and ordered by Chicago cycle supply. .... I was just pointing out that schwinn did not stop making this model in 38...it was made as a model tell 41... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 13, 2016)

The bike in the back is a 39 B serial c mod 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 14, 2016)

mikekennedy said:


> I believe this bike was pre-war. made by Schwinn and Chicago cycle manufacturing company. All original paint , hand grips, seat. And it still even had the key to the auto lock. Only thing missing is the chain to the sView attachment 294939 View attachment 294939 kip tooth sprocket. In very good shape. Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry if i posted multipule pics or posts still getting used to this internet stuff. Thank you to all that posted replies. Any more history or price values appreciated.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 14, 2016)

The blue and white bike is mine and it was eventually decided on here that it was a 1939 one year only frame. I can't find the thread that talks about it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> The blue and white bike is mine and it was eventually decided on here that it was a 1939 one year only frame. I can't find the thread that talks about it.



I'd like to see that thread again. My blue on blue is a 39 as well...no ears

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2016)

mikekennedy said:


> Sorry if i posted multipule pics or posts still getting used to this internet stuff. Thank you to all that posted replies. Any more history or price values appreciated.



C-Mods are not the most desirable bikes but it is a Schwinn and it is pre-war. I would think the $1500 range would be tops for this. I just bought a largely original '40 BFG Streamliner with forebrake for $1700. Of course there is always someone who chimes in with "IF I had the money I'd give $2500 for this bike!". Yea and if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their ass so often.  Jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> The blue and white bike is mine and it was eventually decided on here that it was a 1939 one year only frame. I can't find the thread that talks about it.



Found the thread. H is 41... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 14, 2016)

Another thread with some confusion about this type of frame with the ears. So what model would the blue frame be?
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-prewar-schwinn-date.13442/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Another thread with some confusion about this type of frame with the ears. So what model would the blue frame be?
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-prewar-schwinn-date.13442/



It's a c model...all c mods had a straight down tube... all of them... starting in 40...schwinn started putting the ears on the c mod frames....the first year 39 dx is the only one year only style frame with ears and straight downtube. 40 and 41 c mods had ears. 
That post is a little confusing because some of the people got two or three different frames mixed up when they were trying to I'd it... 
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Edit....tall frame c mods had curved dt... (ohdeebee )


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Another thread with some confusion about this type of frame with the ears. So what model would the blue frame be?
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-with-prewar-schwinn-date.13442/



The Lasalle that Jason is talking about is basically a BC frame with a jewel tank. ... in 40 the BC frame started to have a curved downtube as far as I know... I've only seen one. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

One thing I'm wondering about on the OP's bike is the wheels. The rims look like they're the Westfield profile to me, and not the Schwinn profile...what say ye?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> One thing I'm wondering about on the OP's bike is the wheels. The rims look like they're the Westfield profile to me, and not the Schwinn profile...what say ye?



Kind of....I'd have to get some close ups to make a call on that. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Would having a supplier badge instead of "Schwinn" make a dif on that you think?


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry if i am posting miltiples still new to this internet stuff. Thanks to all the posted replies.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Would having a supplier badge instead of "Schwinn" make a dif on that you think?



I wouldn't think so... I mean the bike would have come from schwinn with all its bits 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 14, 2016)

On the rear hub it says new department k model and the serial says w7774 there is also a hole on the left side is that for a horn?


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2016)

Well the Model D with


mikekennedy said:


> On the rear hub it says new department k model and the serial says w7774 there is also a hole on the left side is that for a horn?




Does the brake arm look like this:




 

Or this:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

mikekennedy said:


> On the rear hub it says new department k model and the serial says w7774 there is also a hole on the left side is that for a horn?



If it's a hole in the tank then yes it's for a horn. More than likely a bakelite EA tank unit was originally in there. The one photo is only the button so you know which one to look for. The other photo is what the complete unit looks like. 






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> It's a c model...all c mods had a straight down tube... all of them.... starting in 40...schwinn started putting the ears on the c mod frames....the first year 39 dx is the only one year only style frame with ears and straight downtube. 40 and 41 c mods had ears.
> That post is a little confusing because some of the people got two or three different frames mixed up when they were trying to I'd it...
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Not all C models


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> Not all C models
> 
> View attachment 295726



You know, after I typed that i started to recall that the tall frame c mods had the curve...but I couldn't find the pick of the one Trippl3 had....thanks for the clarification. ...what's the year on that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 14, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You know, after I typed that i started to recall that the tall frame c mods had the curve...but I couldn't find the pick of the one Trippl3 had....thanks for the clarification. ...what's the year on that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




There was a fairly lengthy conversation and it seemed to be narrowed down to '39/'40. If I remember right the serial was a G.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 14, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> The bike in the back is a 39 B serial c mod
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Love this blue on blue!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> There was a fairly lengthy conversation and it seemed to be narrowed down to '39/'40. If I remember right the serial was a G.



Those things are such an odd duck... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 14, 2016)

ohdeebee said:


> There was a fairly lengthy conversation and it seemed to be narrowed down to '39/'40. If I remember right the serial was a G.



Ok, now that we know the serial is a D... that places it on that cusp of 39 40....so I'm still good with my info hahaha...yeah G is early early 41 ...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekennedy (Mar 15, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Ok, now that we know the serial is a D... that places it on that cusp of 39 40....so I'm still good with my info hahaha...yeah G is early early 41 ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



So what year is my bike?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 15, 2016)

mikekennedy said:


> So what year is my bike?



Like kodish said....probably 1938

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am now the new owner of this bike. Shes lost a few parts since the original post but Im stoked to own it. The build sheet does say it had a morrow hub and it now has ND hub in the back. Swapped at some point? Or perhaps the build sheet wasnt accurate. It foes have the older style ND brake arm that I believe would be period correct.






Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 13, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> The build sheet does say it had a morrow hub and it now has ND hub in the back. Swapped at some point?







rustjunkie said:


> One thing I'm wondering about on the OP's bike is the wheels. The rims look like they're the Westfield profile to me, and not the Schwinn profile...what say ye?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 13, 2017)

The original wheel set like the other stuff got picked off of it somewhere along the line. Those aren't the right rims even. But who cares it's a killer bike, congrats


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 14, 2017)

I do care a bit...I'm a stickler when it comes to original parts, lol. I do like the profile of these rims so it doesn't bother me too much, but I will probably be keeping my eyes open for correct parts along the way. With that said.... what rims am I looking for?


----------

